

Unit Testing Private Methods - henrik_w
http://henrikwarne.com/2014/02/09/unit-testing-private-methods/

======
platinumdragon
This is exactly the method I advocate at work. The package private access type
is perfect for testing. We have a small reflection library for use when
package private isn't appropriate, but it just isn't that often.

